# Pixel bettas........ You want?



## Shayebri (Jul 14, 2012)

I don't know if mine are any good. Here is an example.








Tell me if you want one. Only one order at a time.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi! I'd like one of Bowser please! Thanks so much.(I wonder if I can have 2 of them in my sig)


----------



## megacoolguy10 (Jul 11, 2012)

I want one of rex his picture is in my profile.


----------



## Shayebri (Jul 14, 2012)

will do! as im on my touch now, i cant, but i will asap.


----------



## Shayebri (Jul 14, 2012)

Here is Bowser:









```
[IMGz]http://i50.tinypic.com/2iblve9.png[/IMGz]
```
Remove the "z"s before using.

Funny thing, when I was uploading it to Tinypic, I had to enter a security code to upload it. The code was "fill the tank"! And in the code, the code looks like "I believe" in between the 2 and the 9.

Gtg, I'll do Rex later!


----------



## Shayebri (Jul 14, 2012)

Here is Rex:









```
[IMGz]http://i48.tinypic.com/dr5x8i.png[/IMGz]
```
Remove the "z"s before using.

Tell me if you want it re-done, just give me a better pic.


----------



## Pearl2011 (May 21, 2012)

Could you do Swish for me? Will try to find a pic . . .

EDIT: Found one! Sorry, the pic isnt better, the tank look all scratched with the flash >.< If you need a btter one let me know.


----------



## Pearl2011 (May 21, 2012)

And looking back I forgot the picture! 
Want some epic with that fail?!


----------



## Pearl2011 (May 21, 2012)

Soz its blurry but do you get the general outline?


----------



## Shayebri (Jul 14, 2012)

I think that will be good.  Going to work on it now.


----------



## Pearl2011 (May 21, 2012)

Thanks Shayebri!!


----------



## Shayebri (Jul 14, 2012)

Here's Swish:









```
[IMGz]http://i45.tinypic.com/28jbcpg.png[/IMGz]
```
Remove the "z"s before use.
Tell me if you want anything changed!


----------



## Shayebri (Jul 14, 2012)

Updated one of Piccolo (I forgot her...... other fins lol idk what they are called)


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks for Bowser! You really captured the vibrant colors in him  Thanks again!


----------



## Shayebri (Jul 14, 2012)

You're welcome! I like how you put them together in your siggy. I can make the white background on them transparent, if you want.


----------



## megacoolguy10 (Jul 11, 2012)

What about rex


----------



## Shayebri (Jul 14, 2012)

If you looked at the first page, I already made Rex.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I was playing around earlier and managed to get them together with the help of photobucket. I couldnt take off the background but I also couldn't copy and paste the image code you provided.. I had to save the pic as a file on my computer, then upload it to PB and edit it there. 

o.o


----------



## Shayebri (Jul 14, 2012)

So... yes? Lol. Anyways if you want it here it is:









```
[IMGz]http://i48.tinypic.com/2e5o3gp.png[/IMGz]
```
Remove the "z"s before use.


----------



## Shayebri (Jul 14, 2012)

Made my sister's fish, Mr. Mia.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Copying and pasting that code doesn't work.. Maybe I'm just being silly and not doing it right.


----------



## Shayebri (Jul 14, 2012)

did you take out the zs?


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Are you still doing these? Could you do Fin?


----------



## Shayebri (Jul 14, 2012)

Sure! I'm a bit busy right now, but I'll try to do it quick.


----------



## Shayebri (Jul 14, 2012)

```
[IMGz]http://i48.tinypic.com/1ghmog.png[/IMGz]
```
Remove the z's before using.

Tell me if you want him re-done, my brain is all tired and bleh.


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Nah, he's great.  Thank you!!!


----------



## Shayebri (Jul 14, 2012)

Anytime.


----------



## bettafishfinnatic (Mar 18, 2012)

if u r still doing them ... u can do any of my fish in my albums u can even attempt my sunny


----------

